# Commuter Capelet - Knit - Hooded Fairisle Capelet



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have my Commuter Capelet available for sale!

Intended to be worn under a dress coat (though it looks great over a sweater and jeans too), Commuter enables a stylish, modern woman like yourself to blend elegance with function. Commuter is a caplet, scarf, and hood in one. No more leaving the house without a scarf, or forgetting your toque on the train!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/commuter-caplet

$5.00

*25% off for Christmas Crafting!!!*

Enter coupon code _25for25th_ at checkout and get 25% off this pattern on Ravelry until December 25th!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

TamaraEll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have my Commuter Capelet available for sale!
> 
> ...


Bought this already and thank you for such a gorgeous pattern. Got the yarn ordered and cannot wait for it to get here. I do need to finish up my Christmas knitting first.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful pattern! I just purchased it but will have to wait until I get my Christmas knitting done. Thank you!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous!Love the design.


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Tamara is going to teach a workshop with this lovely little commuter capelet -- if you are interested - go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218174-1.html

for information as to how to sign up for the class which starts on Dec. 1. Information as to how to find it will be posted there.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so elegant!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautful


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that teal shade. Very Dramatic. Very Attractivexx


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I have bought the pattern and am ready to go. What is 10 ply in American?


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Glad to have you! Aran/10 ply is the same as Aran.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very smart and practical


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is pretty and warm looking!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The workshop link is shown on the previous page - it is also under my posts - go there and click on commuter capelet which is the top workshop in the bottome section of the workshop home page (NOt the hightlighted topics.


----------

